# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Одесситы ! Поможем нашим морякам-пограничникам на катере морской охраны "Одесса" бортовой № BG-111.

## Маркович

*Катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города.*

Общаясь с моряками-пограничниками, с удивлением для себя узнал, что наш миллионный город практически никакой помощи, типа шефской, не оказывает катеру морской охраны "Одесса". Возможно, на бумаге, или на уровне больших начальников, что-то и происходит, но пообщавшись с моряками, понял, что несмотря на то, что cнабжение кораблей береговой охраны понемногу налаживается, нужд у моряков все равно полным-полно... Что и послужило поводом для создания этой темы.

Из первоочередного:
Преобразователь напряжения для катера морской охраны "Одесса".

quote
Для моряков-пограничников с катера морской охраны "Одесса" по-прежнему ищем:
преобразователь напряжения с 24в на 220 в, 50 Гц, 2 кВт (синусоидный). Нужен именно на 2 кВт ! Пока самый мощный найден на 1,1 кВт. Кто что подскажет ? 
unquote.

Цитата Сообщение от Маркович Посмотреть сообщение
Необходимый агрегат найден. Спасибо всем, кто помогал
Цена в долл: 517. Актуальную цену в грв поставщик назовет завтра.
СРОЧНО нужна финпомощь ! Карта привата:* 5168 7423 2649 9385*. Болотов Сергей.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

ЗЫ: С завтрашнего обеда я в отъезде до вторника, постараюсь поглядывать форум, но быстрых ответов не могу обещать.

Хочу поблагодарить Юрия и Наталью (gayrapon) за 4.000 грв пожертвованных на покупку преобразователя для наших моряков-пограничников. Большое Вам спасибо !
Всего на карте: 4190 грв.
Поставщик назвал актуальную на сегодня цену в грв: 13700. Цена может поменяться в зависимости от курса доллара.
Продолжаем сбор средств.

Наши моряки, служащие на катере с таким красивым названием будут благодарны нашей помощи и заботе о них.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Номер карты для шефской помощи катеру:
 5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.

----------


## Маркович

Кроме сбора средств на покупку инвертора (преобразователя) актуальными на сегодня являются следующие потребности моряков:

1. Бронежилет (4 класс - 4 шт.; 2 класс - 9 шт.);
2. Кивларовые шлемы (9 шт.);
3. Ремонт системы AIS;
4. Кран кухонный хол. вода 3 шт.; пока 2
5. Пылесос;
6. Ковролин (тёмно-зелёный длинна - 15 метров, ширина - 3 метра);
7. Линолеум (5 м. погон);
8. Шланг для заправки водой внутр. диам. 20 мм, длинна 70 м;
9. Шланг бензо-маслостойкий внут. диам. 25 мм. длинна 20 м; частично, 10 м
10. Фреон (марка 12В) 7 кг.;
11. Рабочая одежда тёмной окраски 13 к-тов;
12. Матрацы 13 шт.;
13. Пледы 13 шт;
14. Аэрозоль ВД-40 (5 шт.);
15. Резина бензо-маслостойкая 2 мм, 1 м-кв.; закрыто
16. Паранит толщина 2 мм, 2 кг; закрыто
17. Набор кухонных ножей и посуды; всегда есть нужда
18. Термостойкая краска для покраски двигателей (20 кг);
19. Набор ключей и головок.
20. Бумага офисная; закрыто
21. Канцелярские принадлежности; частично, всегда есть нужда
22. ПРИБОР НОЧНОГО ВИДЕНИЯ;
23. Переносные рации 4 шт.
24. Жгуты кровоостанавлив. 13 шт.
25. Кровеостанавливающие препараты 13 шт.
26. Обезбаливающие типа Диклаберн.

Кто чем может помочь ? 
Одесса! Поможем "Одессе"!

----------


## Маркович

Друзья передали 100 долл (2500 грв). Итого собрано 6690 грв.

Одесса ! Поможем "Одессе" !

----------


## lulu_margo

Набор кухонных ножей и посуды.... что именно из посуды нужно?

----------


## Маркович

> Набор кухонных ножей и посуды.... что именно из посуды нужно?


 Будут на связи - уточню.

----------


## Маркович

> Набор кухонных ножей и посуды.... что именно из посуды нужно?


 Посуда нужна столовая: тарелки глубокие и мелкие, чашки, стаканы ... Бьется много, когда катер в море на дежурстве..
+++

Одесситы:  у нас на флоте (как на гражданском, так и военном) единственный корабль носит имя нашего города: катер береговой охраны  BG-111 "Одесса" ! Корабль не на базе, на дежурстве в море.
Неужели мы, город который так любит собой гордиться, не сможем обеспечить наших ребят всем необходимым... Так, чтобы наши моряки гордились тем, что служат на "Одессе"!

Спасибо всем, кто помогает !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Добрый день !

Вчера получено от сотрудника 50 долл (1250 грв). Спасибо Юра !
Всего собрано 7940 грв.

----------


## Маркович

Только что получено на карту еще 500 грв. Спасибо Виталий Олегович !
Всего собрано 8440 грв.

Спасибо всем, кто помогает !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Получено на карту еще 498 грв от Юлия Mil ! Спасибо Вам !

Всего собрано 8938 грв !

Спасибо Одесса !
Вместе победим !

----------


## lulu_margo

есть немного посуды: в основном тарелки, живут на поселке, как Вам  можно передать?

----------


## Маркович

> есть немного посуды: в основном тарелки, живут на поселке, как Вам  можно передать?


 Дайте в личку телефон, адрес. Попробую организовать.

----------


## Маркович

Доброго всем дня !

Поскольку время поджимает, добавил до необходимой суммы из своих сбережений, оплатил вчера инвертор через приват банк (копия чека во вложении), инвертор будет сегодня вечером. Собрано еще немного всякой всячинки из списка выше (канцелярка, тарелки,..). Сейчас подкупим на староконке еще мелочи всякой (отпишусь), коллеги-волонтеры обещали с медициной помочь.. Завтра буду отправлять посылку.

Кто еще готов помочь "Одессе", - подключайтесь !

Вложение 9655091

После оплаты инвертора остаток на карте 86 грв.

----------


## Маркович

На списке вверху (пост №3) синим буду отмечать то, что уже приобретено.

----------


## Маркович

Инвертор прибыл. Получим в теч часа. Буду стараться отправить посылку СЕГОДНЯ.

Кто готов еще чем-нибудь помочь нашей "Одессе", - смотрите список вверху (пост №3).

----------


## Маркович

Сегодня была отправлена первая посылка с волонтерской помощью морякам-пограничникам на катер морской охраны BG-111 "*Одесса*".

Посылкой отправлено:
1.Инвертор Люксион 24 -> 220 в компл;
2.Шланг бензо-маслостойкий внут. диам. 25 мм. - 10 м;
3. Аэрозоль ВД-40 - 2 шт;
4.Резина бензо-маслостойкая 2 мм, 1 м-кв.;
5.Паранит толщина 2 мм, 2 кг;
6.Тарелки глубокие - 6 шт;
7.Кран кухонный хол. вода 2 шт;
8.Бумага офисная - 1 кор;
9. Канцелярские принадлежности разные, всего понемногу;
10. Жгуты кровоостанавлив. 14 шт;
11. Обезбаливающее Налбуфен - 1 уп;
12. Флаг Украины;
13. Флаг Одессы.

По получении посылки моряками - отрапортуюсь.

Огромное спасибо всем, кто помогал и финансово и организационно !!!

Фото отправленного прилагаются:

Вложение 9657232Вложение 9657233Вложение 9657234Вложение 9657236Вложение 9657237Вложение 9657238

----------


## Маркович

Хотел-бы отдельно поблагодарить Shusha2008 и ее коллег-волонтеров за помощь с медикаментами для наших моряков. Спасибо !

----------


## Маркович

> есть немного посуды: в основном тарелки, живут на поселке, как Вам  можно передать?


 С посудой вопрос пока закрыт.

----------


## Маркович

*Волотерская помощь одесситов катеру морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса".*

Первая посылка вчера отправлена, но нужд у наших моряков по-прежнему много:

1. Бронежилет (4 класс - 4 шт.; 2 класс - 9 шт.);
2. Кивларовые шлемы (9 шт.);
3. Ремонт системы AIS;
4. Кран кухонный хол. вода 1 шт.;
5. Пылесос;
6. Ковролин (тёмно-зелёный длина - 15 метров, ширина - 3 метра);
7. Линолеум (5 м. погон);
8. Шланг для заправки водой внутр. диам. 20 мм, длина 70 м;
9. Шланг бензо-маслостойкий внут. диам. 25 мм. длина 10 м;
10. Фреон (марка 12В) 7 кг.;
11. Рабочая одежда тёмной окраски 13 к-тов;
12. Матрацы 13 шт.;
13. Пледы 13 шт;
14. Набор кухонных ножей;
15. Доски разделочные - 2шт;
16. Термостойкая краска для покраски двигателей (20 кг);
17. Набор ключей и головок.
18. Канцелярские принадлежности;
19. ПРИБОР НОЧНОГО ВИДЕНИЯ;
20. Переносные рации 4 шт.
21. Кровеостанавливающие препараты 13 шт.

Кто чем может помочь ?

Номер карты Приват для шефской помощи катеру:
*5168 7423 2649 9385*. Болотов Сергей.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Одесса !

Единственный корабль на нашем флоте носит имя нашего замечательного города !
Корабль на дежурстве, не на базе ! Служба у наших моряков-пограничников очень нелегкая, ради нашей спокойной и мирной жизни они рискуют своими жизнями !
Список вверху - лишь самое первоочередное, на самом деле нужд гораздо больше.

Давайте-же быть патриотами родного города!

----------


## Маркович

*Катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города.*

Общаясь с моряками-пограничниками, с удивлением для себя узнал, что наш миллионный город практически никакой помощи, типа шефской, не оказывает катеру морской охраны "Одесса". Возможно, на бумаге, или на уровне больших начальников, что-то и происходит, но пообщавшись с моряками, понял, что несмотря на то, что cнабжение кораблей береговой охраны понемногу налаживается, нужд у моряков все равно полным-полно... Что и послужило поводом для создания этой темы.

Из первоочередного:
Преобразователь напряжения для катера морской охраны "Одесса".

quote
Для моряков-пограничников с катера морской охраны "Одесса" по-прежнему ищем:
преобразователь напряжения с 24в на 220 в, 50 Гц, 2 кВт (синусоидный). Нужен именно на 2 кВт ! Пока самый мощный найден на 1,1 кВт. Кто что подскажет ? 
unquote.

Цитата Сообщение от Маркович Посмотреть сообщение
Необходимый агрегат найден. Спасибо всем, кто помогал
Цена в долл: 517. Актуальную цену в грв поставщик назовет завтра.
СРОЧНО нужна финпомощь ! Карта привата:* 5168 7423 2649 9385*. Болотов Сергей.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

ЗЫ: С завтрашнего обеда я в отъезде до вторника, постараюсь поглядывать форум, но быстрых ответов не могу обещать.

Хочу поблагодарить Юрия и Наталью (gayrapon) за 4.000 грв пожертвованных на покупку преобразователя для наших моряков-пограничников. Большое Вам спасибо !
Всего на карте: 4190 грв.
Поставщик назвал актуальную на сегодня цену в грв: 13700. Цена может поменяться в зависимости от курса доллара.
Продолжаем сбор средств.

Наши моряки, служащие на катере с таким красивым названием будут благодарны нашей помощи и заботе о них.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Получено 500 грв на карту. 
Спасибо Анна Александровна !
Всего остаток на карте 586 грв.

Будем патриотами Одессы!
Слава Украине!

----------


## Маркович

Доброго всем дня !
Наша первая посылка благополучно доставлена !
Ребята очень признательны всем-всем, кто принимал участие в ее закупке и формировании. Особенно за приобретенный инвертор, который значительно повышает бытовые возможности экипажа, и, следовательно, его автономность. Все слова благодарности от наших моряков передать трудно, поэтому просто: Спасибо Одесса !

Немного фото от ребят (публикуется с их разрешения):

Вложение 9674390Вложение 9674391Вложение 9674398Вложение 9674400Вложение 9674396Вложение 9674401

----------


## Маркович

*Волотерская помощь одесситов катеру морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса".*

Продолжаем сбор помощи нашим "подшефным". Напомню: *катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города.*
Актуальные потребности на сегодня:

1. Бронежилет (4 класс - 4 шт.; 2 класс - 9 шт.);
2. Кивларовые шлемы (9 шт.);
3. Ремонт системы AIS - в процессе;
4. Кран кухонный хол. вода 1 шт.;
5. Пылесос;
6. Ковролин (тёмно-зелёный длина - 15 метров, ширина - 3 метра);
7. Линолеум (5 м. погон);
8. Шланг для заправки водой внутр. диам. 20 мм, длина 70 м;
9. Шланг бензо-маслостойкий внут. диам. 25 мм. длина 10 м;
10. Фреон (марка 12В) 7 кг.;
11. Рабочая одежда тёмной окраски 13 к-тов;
12. Матрацы 13 шт.;
13. Пледы 13 шт;
14. Набор кухонных ножей;
15. Доски разделочные - 2шт; Спасибо Soroka_S !
16. Термостойкая краска для покраски двигателей (20 кг);
17. Набор ключей и головок.
18. Канцелярские принадлежности;  Спасибо Soroka_S !
19. ПРИБОР НОЧНОГО ВИДЕНИЯ;
20. Переносные рации 4 шт.
21. Кровеостанавливающие препараты 13 шт. Приобретено.

Кто чем может помочь ?

Номер карты Приват для шефской помощи катеру:
5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

*P.S. Синим отмечается то, что уже "закрыто".*

----------


## lulu_margo

> С посудой вопрос пока закрыт.


 Если надо будет обращайтесь)  Героям слава!

----------


## Маркович

C поступлениями на карту - затишье...
Я понимаю прекрасно, что всем тяжело материально, и что если есть какая-то возможность, то в первую очередь помощь идет бойцам в АТО, раненым, в госпитали, на реабилитацию и т.д. Сам почти ежедневно навещаю ребят в госп пограничников...
Но все-же: *BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный корабль носящий имя нашего города* ! Города с милионным населением ! Если 50 человек пожертвуют по 100 грв, то на полученные деньги можно будет приобрести/отправить ребятам на катер многое из того в чем есть нужда.
Кроме того, возможно, кто-то сможет предоставить что-то из того, что перечислено выше.

Спасибо всем патриотам Одессы !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Доброго дня !

За истекшие сутки поступлений на карту или наличными - не было. Грустно.
На карте по-прежнему 586 грв.

----------


## Маркович

Добрый день !

За прошедшее время новых поступлений не было. Печально.

К списку вверху добавляется (насущное):
аккумуляторные батареи  12V-12Ah, типа Sunlight - 2 шт.
"Аккумсервис" дает цену в 789 грв за штуку. Может кто-то предложить дешевле ?

----------


## Маркович

Добрый день !

Знакомые передали 200 грв. Спасибо Андрей !
Итого: на карте: 586 грв, паличными: 200 грв.

Продолжаю верить в одесситов и их патриотизм, надеюсь на бОльшую активность !
Ваши 50 или 100 грв на карту, указанную выше, помогут облегчить нелегкую службу наших моряков, укрепит их в уверенности, что им есть кого защищать !

----------


## Маркович

Получено на карту 3998 грв ! 
Оплачено с терминала самообслуживания.
Кто даритель ? Отзовитесь ! Спасибо Вам !!!
Всего на карте 4584 грв, наличными еще 200 грв.
Покупаем все, что сможем и отправляем очередную посылку на след неделе !

Кто еще готов присоединиться ?
Спасибо всем, кто помогает !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Дарители отозвались !

Уже второй раз по 4.000 гривен переводят на карту *Юрий и Наталья (gaykapon)* ! Поклон вам низкий наши дарители !

----------


## Маркович

> Добрый день !
> 
> За прошедшее время новых поступлений не было. Печально.
> 
> К списку вверху добавляется (насущное):
> аккумуляторные батареи  12V-12Ah, типа Sunlight - 2 шт.
> "Аккумсервис" дает цену в 789 грв за штуку. Может кто-то предложить дешевле ?


 Аккумуляторы:
найден подходящий аналог по 720 грв/шт. В понед оплачу через приват/24, заберу. Считаем что этот запрос закрыт.

----------


## Маркович

Доброго всем дня !

Аккумуляторы оплачены/получены. Фото прилагается. Продолжаем сбор помощи нашим морякам (список вверху).
Желающие помочь могут также перевести денежку на карту приват 5168 7423 2649 9385, Болотов Сергей.

После оплаты аккумуляторов остаток на карте 3136,80 грв + 200 грв наличными.
Рассчитываю на поддержку одесситов.
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Радиостанции (морской диапазон частот):
предлагаются 4 шт б/у но в хорошем рабочем состоянии по 3.000 грв/шт (цена новой 260-300 долл).  Итого срочно нужно собрать около 10.000 грв (с учетом имеющихся 3.000).
Надеюсь и рассчитываю на вашу помощь !

----------


## Маркович

Доброго дня !

Вчера форумчанка* Soroka_S* передала для моряков-пограничников с "нашего" катера две разделочные доски, канцелярские принадлежности и 100 грв.
Большое спасибо !
Все переданное будет отправлено в ближайшие 2 дня нашим хлопцам.

По-прежнему расчитываю на неравнодушие одесситов в помощи морякам-пограничникам на катере "Одесса".

----------


## Маркович

Благодаря волотерам, занимающимся медициной для наших бойцов, вчера были оплачены 11 израильских кровеостанавливающих бандажей и еще 2 были получены в подарок. Большое спасибо Алексею из Ильичевска и его коллегам!
Бандажи получены и будут отправлены на "наш" катер ближайшей посылкой. Фото прилагается.
Расход: 1400 грв с карты.
Остаток: 1736.80 на карте + 300 грв наличными (+100 грв от Soroka_S).

Очень актуален вопрос приобретения радиостанций, на которые нужно собрать порядка 10.000 грв. Очень расчитываю на помощь всех небезразличных !

Вложение 9741256Вложение 9741260

----------


## Маркович

Служба у моряков на катере носящем имя нашего города ну совсем нелегкая.
И хотя их не обстреливают ежедневно сейчас, кто знает что может случиться завтра. 

Однотипный катер (BG-119) был расстрелян и затонул в районе Мариуполя в августе прошлого года. Двое моряков-пограничников тогда пропали без вести,и, вероятнее всего погибли, остальные были ранены, обожжены.

Военные снабженцы, вероятно, свое дело тоже делают, но наша неповоротливая машина тыловых служб далека от совершенства. А ребятам  СЕЙЧАС нужно очень много необходимого для несения службы, сохранения жизни, да и просто создания минимальных условий флотского быта.
Поможем ?

Номер карты приват для шефской помощи катеру:5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.

Вложение 9743025Вложение 9743026

----------


## Маркович

Доброго дня !

Снял с карты 1700 грв (+ комиссия 17 грв), + 300 грв наличными, на староконном покупаем набор ключей и головок, если останутся деньги, то возможно шланг для воды или что-то другое, и будем сегодня отправлять посылку.
Отчет по отправленному будет отдельно.

Остаток на карте: 19,80 грв.Вложение 9745387

----------


## Маркович

На снятые с карты деньги + наличные (всего 2000 грв) приобретено:
1. шланг водяной - 50 м:  900 грв;
2. набор ключей рожковых 7-22 мм - 1 компл:  350 грв;
3. набор головок 8-32 мм - 1 компл: 700 грв;

Итого пограчено на староконке 1950 грв.

----------


## Маркович

Сегодня, благодаря всем неравнодушным одесситам, нашим подопечным была отправлена вторая наша посылка с шефской помощью.

Посылкой отправлено:
1. батареи 12V-12Ah, - 2 шт;
2. шланг водяной - 50 м;
3. набор ключей рожковых 7 - 22 мм - 1 компл;
4. набор головок 8 - 32 мм - 1 компл;
5. бандажи кровеостанавливающие - 13 шт;
6. вата медицинская - 3 уп;
7. канц принадлежности разные;
8. платки носовые;
9. доски разделочные - 2 шт;
10. тарелки мелкие и глубокие - полтора десятка;
11. стаканы стекл - 9 шт. 

Стоимость упаковки + отправки + страховка: 163 грв (потратил 50 которые оставались после староконки + свои).

Большое спасибо всем-всем, кто в меру свих возможностей помогал финансово, организационно, приносил из дома, делал скидки и просто дарил!

Надеюсь на активную вашу помощь и в дальнейшем !

Еще раз спасибо всем !
Слава Украине !

Вложение 9746657Вложение 9746658Вложение 9746659Вложение 9746660

----------


## Маркович

Доброе утро !

Вчера вечером получено на карту 1000 грв от моего товарища из Очакова. Спасибо Валера !
Всего на карте 1019.80.

Расчитываю на вашу дальнейшую помощь для наших моряков-пограничников.

----------


## Маркович

*Катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города.*

Общаясь с моряками-пограничниками, с удивлением для себя узнал, что наш миллионный город практически никакой помощи, типа шефской, не оказывает катеру морской охраны "Одесса". Возможно, на бумаге, или на уровне больших начальников, что-то и происходит, но пообщавшись с моряками, понял, что несмотря на то, что cнабжение кораблей береговой охраны понемногу налаживается, нужд у моряков все равно полным-полно... Что и послужило поводом для создания этой темы.

Из первоочередного:
Преобразователь напряжения для катера морской охраны "Одесса".

quote
Для моряков-пограничников с катера морской охраны "Одесса" по-прежнему ищем:
преобразователь напряжения с 24в на 220 в, 50 Гц, 2 кВт (синусоидный). Нужен именно на 2 кВт ! Пока самый мощный найден на 1,1 кВт. Кто что подскажет ? 
unquote.

Цитата Сообщение от Маркович Посмотреть сообщение
Необходимый агрегат найден. Спасибо всем, кто помогал
Цена в долл: 517. Актуальную цену в грв поставщик назовет завтра.
СРОЧНО нужна финпомощь ! Карта привата:* 5168 7423 2649 9385*. Болотов Сергей.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

ЗЫ: С завтрашнего обеда я в отъезде до вторника, постараюсь поглядывать форум, но быстрых ответов не могу обещать.

Хочу поблагодарить Юрия и Наталью (gayrapon) за 4.000 грв пожертвованных на покупку преобразователя для наших моряков-пограничников. Большое Вам спасибо !
Всего на карте: 4190 грв.
Поставщик назвал актуальную на сегодня цену в грв: 13700. Цена может поменяться в зависимости от курса доллара.
Продолжаем сбор средств.

Наши моряки, служащие на катере с таким красивым названием будут благодарны нашей помощи и заботе о них.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Доброго всем дня !

Наша посылка была благополучно доставлена нашим подопечным. Ребята передают огромную благодарность всем, кто им помогает ! Говорят, что когда они чувствуют такую поддержку, то и настрой служить и защищать намного выше ! Еще раз всем огромное спасибо !
Фото будут позже.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Обещаные фото доставленного нашей посылкой !
Еще раз слова признательности от наших моряков !

Продолжаем сбор шефской помощи нашим морякам на катере "Одесса" !

Вместе - победим !
Слава Украине !

Вложение 9760884Вложение 9760885Вложение 9760887Вложение 9760889Вложение 9760890

----------


## Маркович

Доброго дня !

Из СРОЧНЫХ нужд наших подопечных - 4 радиостанции (морской диапазон). Найдены б/у, но в хорошем рабочем состоянии. Поставщик снизил цену, готов отдать по 2850 грв за штуку, общая стоимость 11400 грв. Пока имеем на карте 1019,80 грв, наличных - 0.
Очень нужна финансовая поддержка !

Номер карты Приват для шефской помощи катеру:
5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.

----------


## Маркович

Новая песня Святослава Вакарчука и ОЕ. "Не твоя війна".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOtEC4wCA40

----------


## Маркович

Огромное спасибо нашему форумчанину *Mator*, который, несмотря на свое послеоперационное состояние, передал для наших моряков 13 комплектов рабочей одежды и пылесос.
Низкий Вам поклон !

----------


## Mator

Знакомый известный одесский художник предложил в подарок морякам катера написать картину. Пограничный катер "Одесса" входит в порт Одесса. Ну что -то в этом роде. Цена вопроса около 300гр. На холст краски и раму. Его работа бесплатно. К сожалению он в возрасте и не "ходит по интернету" . Поэтому и не сам предложил. Нужно фото этого катера. Желательно как он подходит к причалу. Вид спереди, сзади сбоку и фигуру человека на катере для масштаба.

----------


## Маркович

Доброго всем дня !

Продолжаем сбор помощи нашим "подшефным". *Напомню: катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города.*

За прошедшие несколько дней, к сожалению, новых поступлений на карту и наличными не было...

Актуальные потребности на сегодня:

1. Бронежилет (4 класс - 4 шт.; 2 класс - 9 шт.);
2. Кивларовые шлемы (9 шт.);
3. Кран кухонный хол. вода 1 шт.;
4. Ковролин (тёмно-зелёный длина - 15 метров, ширина - 3 метра);
5. Линолеум (5 м. погон);
6. Шланг бензо-маслостойкий внут. диам. 25 мм. длина 10 м;
7. Фреон (марка 12В) 7 кг.;
8. Матрацы 13 шт.;
9. Пледы 13 шт;
10. Набор кухонных ножей;
11. Термостойкая краска для покраски двигателей (20 кг);
12. ПРИБОР НОЧНОГО ВИДЕНИЯ;
13.* Переносные рации 4 шт.* - СРОЧНО ! Найдены б/у, но в хорошем рабочем состоянии. Поставщик снизил цену ,отдал из расчета 2850 грв за штуку с оплатой в рассрочку. Общая стоимость 11400 грв. Оплачено пока только 6000 грв. Нужно собрать еще 5400 грв. 
14. Фонарики типа LED-4 штуки. 

Кто чем может помочь ?

Номер карты Приват для шефской помощи катеру:
5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

P.S. Синим будет отмечаться то, что уже "закрыто".

----------


## Маркович

> Знакомый известный одесский художник предложил в подарок морякам катера написать картину. Пограничный катер "Одесса" входит в порт Одесса. Ну что -то в этом роде. Цена вопроса около 300гр. На холст краски и раму. Его работа бесплатно. К сожалению он в возрасте и не "ходит по интернету" . Поэтому и не сам предложил. Нужно фото этого катера. Желательно как он подходит к причалу. Вид спереди, сзади сбоку и фигуру человека на катере для масштаба.


 Отличная идея ! Отправлю Вам в личку несколько фото.

----------


## Маркович

Вчера получено 300 грв от моего товарища. Спасибо Андрей !
Итого: на карте 1019,80, наличными 300 грв.

Денег катастрофически мало даже на срочные запросы наших "подшефных". 
Одесса, у кого есть возможность, даже по 50-100 грв... Ребята несут службу на корабле, который носит имя нашего города ! Неужели не сможем все вместе обеспечить их необходимостями ?

----------


## Маркович

Полученные вчера 300 грв переданы художнику для картины в подарок нашим подшефным. Обещает закончить к 4-5 Мая.

----------


## Маркович

Вчера, наши постоянные дарители, одесская семья Юрий и Наталья (gaykapon), перевели 2500 грв (на карту получено 2498 грв). Ребята постоянно спонсируют помощь "нашим" морякам, что-бы я без них делал - не знаю... Большое вам спасибо !
Всего на карте: 3517,80 грв.

----------


## Маркович

Еще одна просьба от наших подопечных:
Фонарики типа LED - 4 штуки.

Вложение 9785482

----------


## Маркович

Доброго дня !

За истекшее с момента написания предыдущего поста время новых финансовых и материальных поступлений не было.... На карте по-прежнему 3517,80 грв.
Совершенно понятно, что  и материально положение наше совсем не улучшилось, да и если есть у кого возможность, то в первую очередь помощь идет в АТО и в госпитали. И это правильно. Но все-же: катер морской охраны BG-111 носит имя НАШЕГО ГОРОДА, *"Одесса"*, и служба у ребят-пограничников такова, что в любой момент могут быть обстреляны, ранены.. о худшем не будем..
Надеюсь, что Одесса сможет помочь своей защитнице - Одессе.

----------


## VAZIK-13

Сегодня немного пополнил Вашу карту, надеюсь всё у Вас и Ваших ребят будет хорошо.
Героям Слава!

----------


## Маркович

Спасибо VAZIK-13 !

Ваше пополнение получено ! Всего на карте 3817,80 грв.

----------


## Маркович

Сегодня встречался с художником, который рисует "наш" катер в подарок морякам. Почти готово, кое-какие пожелания доделает, и, завтра вероятно будет готово.
++
Радиостанции: поставщик (вернее посредник), будучи сам патриотом, и искренне желая помощь, учитывая срочность просьбы, готов отдать радиостанции за предоплату имеющихся сейчас средств и под мое честное слово все оплатить (частями) по мере получения денег. Выдаю 4.000 грв (все, что есть на карте + немного своих) и получаю радиостанции.

Таким образом очередная посылка вероятно будет отправляться завтра.
Кто еще готов помочь - подключайтесь !

Вместе - победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Доброго дня !

На карту только что получено от неизвестного дарителя 100 грв. Большое спасибо всем неравнодушным, кто готов поддерживать наших "подшефных" !

----------


## Маркович

Вот такие радиостанции получены (распаковал одну, остальные не стал, проверял при получении). Всего 4 комплекта.
Надеюсь сегодня отправлять очередную посылку морякам.

Вложение 9810878Вложение 9810879

----------


## Маркович

Картину нашего художника получил (не Айвазовский, конечно, но для начала пойдет...), оплатил раму (200 грв), отправил очередную посылку нашим морякам (упаковка+пересылка+страховка 230 грв).
Посылкой отправлено:
1. пылесос бытовой;
2. 13 коплектов рабочей одежды (комбинезоны);
3. 4 комплекта морских радиостанций ICOM (станция в компл с аккум + зарядное устр-во);
4. небольшой подарок нашим морякам от одесситов.

Фото не выкладываю (да и фотографировать-то особо нечего, посылка скромная), пусть подарок (картина) будет маленьким сюрпризом для ребят.
Будут фото при получении посылки, тогда и размещу.

Большое спасибо всем, кто помогал в комплектовании этой и предыдущих посылок !
Расчитываю на вашу помощь и поддержку в сборе средств для расчета за радиостанции и в сборе на оставшиеся нужды !

Номер карты Приват для шефской помощи катеру:
5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.

Вместе - победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Доброго дня !

Сегодня получено от форумчанки Юлия Mil 398 грв на карту.
Большое спасибо Юля !
Всего, после всех съемов и последних поступлений на карте 476,80 грв.

----------


## Маркович

*Катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города.*

Общаясь с моряками-пограничниками, с удивлением для себя узнал, что наш миллионный город практически никакой помощи, типа шефской, не оказывает катеру морской охраны "Одесса". Возможно, на бумаге, или на уровне больших начальников, что-то и происходит, но пообщавшись с моряками, понял, что несмотря на то, что cнабжение кораблей береговой охраны понемногу налаживается, нужд у моряков все равно полным-полно... Что и послужило поводом для создания этой темы.

Из первоочередного:
Преобразователь напряжения для катера морской охраны "Одесса".

quote
Для моряков-пограничников с катера морской охраны "Одесса" по-прежнему ищем:
преобразователь напряжения с 24в на 220 в, 50 Гц, 2 кВт (синусоидный). Нужен именно на 2 кВт ! Пока самый мощный найден на 1,1 кВт. Кто что подскажет ? 
unquote.

Цитата Сообщение от Маркович Посмотреть сообщение
Необходимый агрегат найден. Спасибо всем, кто помогал
Цена в долл: 517. Актуальную цену в грв поставщик назовет завтра.
СРОЧНО нужна финпомощь ! Карта привата:* 5168 7423 2649 9385*. Болотов Сергей.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

ЗЫ: С завтрашнего обеда я в отъезде до вторника, постараюсь поглядывать форум, но быстрых ответов не могу обещать.

Хочу поблагодарить Юрия и Наталью (gayrapon) за 4.000 грв пожертвованных на покупку преобразователя для наших моряков-пограничников. Большое Вам спасибо !
Всего на карте: 4190 грв.
Поставщик назвал актуальную на сегодня цену в грв: 13700. Цена может поменяться в зависимости от курса доллара.
Продолжаем сбор средств.

Наши моряки, служащие на катере с таким красивым названием будут благодарны нашей помощи и заботе о них.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Доброе утро !

Вчера получено на карту 1000 грв от моего товарища из Очакова ! Очаков с Одессой ! Спасибо Валера !
Итого на карте 1476,80 грв.

----------


## Маркович

Посылка, отправленная нами нашим "подшефным" морякам, благополучно доставлена. Фото прилагаются.
Огромное спасибо всем-всем кто помогал !

Напомню, что радиостанции получены "в кредит", остаток выплаты по ним - 7400 грв. На сегодня имеем на карте 1476 грв 80 коп.

Все, кто желает оказать посильную шефскую помощь нашим морякам-пограничникам на катере морской охраны "ОДЕССА" - подключайтесь !
Номер карты Приват для шефской помощи катеру:
5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей. 

Вложение 9834219Вложение 9834220Вложение 9834222Вложение 9834223Вложение 9834224Вложение 9834225

----------


## Маркович

Доброго всем дня !

Только что на карту поступило 600 грв от неизвестного. Кто даритель ? Отзовитесь ! Спасибо Вам огромное !
Всего на карте 2076 грв 80 коп.

Спасибо всем, кто помогает "Одессе" !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Полученные на карту 600 грв идентифицировались ! Спасибо моему товарищу Сергею !

----------


## Маркович

Сегодня снято с карты 2000 грв (+ % за съем), оплачена часть долга за радиостанции. остаток выплаты 5400 грв.
Остаток на карте 56 грв, 80 коп.

Только что получено 200 грв от моего знакомого. Спасибо Андрей !

----------


## Маркович

Доброго дня !

За прошедшие дни новых поступлений ни на карту, ни наличными не было.
Абсолютно понятно, что все, кто имеет возможность помогать, в первую очередь оказывают помощь бойцам на передовой, в госпиталях, беженцам, детям, остро нуждающимся... но все-же:  *катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города.*

И хотя снабжение наших военных потихоньку налаживается, конечно же до идеала нам еще ой как далеко... Просьб у моряков-пограничников еще много (см пост 47 выше). Катер НЕ на базе, на дежурстве. И любая посильная шефская помощь Одессы нашей "Одессе" поможет ребятам в их нелегкой службе.

Номер карты Приват для шефской помощи катеру:
5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.

----------


## Маркович

Доброго дня !

Вчера получено на карту 500 грв. Большое спасибо Анне Александровне !
На сегодня на карте всего 556 грв 80 коп + 200 грв наличными.
Большое спасибо всем, кто оказывает шефскую помощь нашей "Одессе" !

Вместе - победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## BUSZ

УДП отремонтирует корабли и катера Одесского отряда морской охраны

Украинское Дунайское пароходство планирует заняться ремонтом кораблей и катеров Одесского отряда морской охраны, - сообщила пресс-служба предприятия.

Глава Государственной пограничной службы Украины генерал-лейтенант Виктор Назаренко и председатель правления УДП Дмитрий Баринов провели переговоры о сотрудничестве.

Пароходство готово заняться ремонтом 6 боевых кораблей и катеров Одесского отряда морской охраны. Проводиться он будет на Килийском судостроительно-судоремонтном заводе.

"УДП и пограничники сотрудничают не в первый раз – недавно в Килии были отремонтированы три пограничных катера. Выполненная работа заказчиков полностью удовлетворила как по качеству, так и по срокам", - отметили в пресс-службе предприятия.

Д.Баринов подчеркнул, что пароходство готово участвовать в укреплении обороноспособности государства.

"Дунайское пароходство и Килийский судостроительно-судоремонтный завод были созданы в 1944 году. Деятельность предприятий начиналась с перевозки военных грузов, ремонта боевых катеров. Сейчас в Украине вновь возникла потребность в укреплении обороноспособности нашего государства. И пароходство, и КССРЗ готовы принять участие в возрождении пограничной службы Украины. Для нас это большая честь", - подчеркнул руководитель УДП.

https://vk.com/club14608639?w=wall-14608639_97407

----------


## Mator

> Доброго дня !
> 
> За прошедшие дни новых поступлений ни на карту, ни наличными не было.
> Абсолютно понятно, что все, кто имеет возможность помогать, в первую очередь оказывают помощь бойцам на передовой, в госпиталях, беженцам, детям, остро нуждающимся... но все-же:  *катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города.*
> 
> И хотя снабжение наших военных потихоньку налаживается, конечно же до идеала нам еще ой как далеко... Просьб у моряков-пограничников еще много (см пост 47 выше). Катер НЕ на базе, на дежурстве. И любая посильная шефская помощь Одессы нашей "Одессе" поможет ребятам в их нелегкой службе.
> 
> Номер карты Приват для шефской помощи катеру:
> 5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.


  В пятницу у Шустера говорили, что всех морских разведчиков из Севастополя срочно отозвали на учения в Москву. Мирной волны нашим морякам. Но ситуация тревожная и возможны боевые действия и на море.

----------


## Маркович

Доброго всем дня !

Продолжаем сбор помощи нашим "подшефным". Напомню:* катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города.*

За прошедшие несколько дней, к сожалению, новых поступлений на карту и наличными не было...
Всего на карте: 556 грв,80 коп, наличными 200 грв. Маловато совсем...

Потребности на сегодня:

1. Бронежилет (4 класс - 4 шт.; 2 класс - 9 шт.);
2. Кивларовые шлемы (9 шт.);
3. Кран кухонный хол. вода 1 шт.;
4. Ковролин (тёмно-зелёный длина - 15 метров, ширина - 3 метра);
5. Линолеум (5 м. погон);
6. Шланг бензо-маслостойкий внут. диам. 25 мм. длина 10 м;
7. Фреон (марка 12В) 7 кг.;
8. Матрацы 13 шт.;
9. Пледы 13 шт;
10. Набор кухонных ножей;
11. Термостойкая краска для покраски двигателей (20 кг);
12. ПРИБОР НОЧНОГО ВИДЕНИЯ;
13. Переносные рации 4 шт. - Найдены и уже переданы на катер б/у, но в хорошем рабочем состоянии (см отчеты выше). Поставщик снизил цену ,отдал из расчета 2850 грв за штуку с оплатой в рассрочку. Общая стоимость 11400 грв. Оплачено пока только 6000 грв. Нужно собрать еще 5400 грв.
14. Фонарики типа LED-4 штуки.

Кто чем может помочь ?

Номер карты Приват для шефской помощи катеру:
5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

P.S. Синим будет отмечаться то, что уже "закрыто".

----------


## Маркович

Доброго всем дня !

Вчера товарищ передал 300 грв наличными. Спасибо Андрей !
Всего имеем на карте 556 грв, 80 коп и наличными 500 грв. Маловато.... Но, как говорится, с миру по нитке...  Приветствуется любая посильная помощь ! Пожертвования в 50 или 100 грв с благодарностью будут приняты. Наскребем потихоньку и на следующую посылку!

----------


## Mator

> Доброго всем дня !
> 
> Вчера товарищ передал 300 грв наличными. Спасибо Андрей !
> Всего имеем на карте 556 грв, 80 коп и наличными 500 грв. Маловато.... Но, как говорится, с миру по нитке...  Приветствуется любая посильная помощь ! Пожертвования в 50 или 100 грв с благодарностью будут приняты. Наскребем потихоньку и на следующую посылку!


  Это не наш катер подорвали в Мариуполе?

----------


## Маркович

Нет, не наш.

----------


## Маркович

7 июня под Мариуполем на плавучей мине подорвался малый катер морской охраны. 6 человек ранены/контужены (1 очень серьезно), командир катера пропал без вести....

Вот ведь кажется, что моряки не на фронте, не в окопах, служба - рай.....  Ба-бах ! И хорошо еще если рядом есть другие суда-корабли, или берег близко..
Год назад был обстрелян, сгорел и затонул другой наш корабль, катер морской охраны BG-119, тогда 7 человек были ранены-обожжены, а двое моряков пропали без вести: командир катера, наш земляк Денис Петухов и матрос Богдан Тищенко, мариуполец... И вот ведь штука какая: "пропали без вести",  поскольку в живых нет и тел не найдено.. Море... Ни свечку поставить, ни помянуть...



Шефская помощь катеру морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса": карта приватбанка 5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !
Слава героям отдавшим свои жизни за нашу независимость и наше будущее !

----------


## okeannik

спасибо Марковичу за данную деятельность.
прошу подготовить развернутый список нужд. 
может что такое валяется на антресолях.
 а для пацанов отдам без второго слова. и таких как я много. деньгами вряд ли а вот со старых запасов -легко!
не стесняйтесь писать и какие спец нужды у нас много моряков.
могу пару комплектов подменки подогнать! знаю что такое в машине лазить.
 может кто и с греками и немцами поделится тем что  для наших ребят нужно.
всем добра!
 Слава Украине!
 Одесситам Слава!

----------


## Маркович

Героям Слава !
Актуальный на сегодня список вверху (пост № 70). Любое из перечисленного приветствуется. Спасибо !

Вместе - победим !

----------


## Фея Серебра

> 7 июня под Мариуполем на плавучей мине подорвался малый катер морской охраны. 6 человек ранены/контужены (1 очень серьезно), командир катера пропал без вести....
> 
> Вот ведь кажется, что моряки не на фронте, не в окопах, служба - рай.....  Ба-бах ! И хорошо еще если рядом есть другие суда-корабли, или берег близко..
> Год назад был обстрелян, сгорел и затонул другой наш корабль, катер морской охраны BG-119, тогда 7 человек были ранены-обожжены, а двое моряков пропали без вести: командир катера, наш земляк Денис Петухов и матрос Богдан Тищенко, мариуполец... И вот ведь штука какая: "пропали без вести",  поскольку в живых нет и тел не найдено.. Море... Ни свечку поставить, ни помянуть...
> 
> 
> 
> Шефская помощь катеру морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса": карта приватбанка 5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.
> 
> ...


 Верно вы все говорите, но хочу уточнить - Денис Петухов родился и вырос в Армянске, закончил Нахимку. 
В 2014 году вышел с Крыма. 
Вот его статус в Контакте "Bceгдa гoвopи тo, чтo дyмaeшь и дeлaй тo, чтo тeбe кaжeтcя пpaвильным - этo твoя жизнь и никтo лyчшe тeбя ee нe пpoживeт." 
Вечная память Героям Украины!

----------


## Mator

Похоже у наших морячков скоро станет горячее




> Цитата Сообщение от mikron69 Посмотреть сообщение
> 12.06.2015 г.
> Мариупольское ОН Р-н н.п. Новоазовск Уточненные потери подразделений 561-й ОМРП специальной разведки БФ "200" - 19 "300" - 6 (5 тяжело) ТМН - 5
> Срочно. ЦУ (*центру управления) Мариупольского ОН. Немедленно начать эвакуацию л\с подразделений 561-й ОМРП специальной разведки БФ на место постоянной дислокации. В ближайшее время в ваше распоряжение прибудет СГОН (*сводная группа особого назначения) составленная из л\с подразделений морской специальной разведки Тихоокеанского и Северного флотов. Отныне и далее именовать это подразделение "1-я специальная группа группа "Дельфин". Данную группу разместить вне лагеря общего базирования и предотвратить любые контакты с л\с ранее находящихся тут подразделений. О выполнении и выбранном вами местоположении доложить немедленно по готовности.

----------


## Маркович

Доброго дня !

Несколько дней был в отъезде...
12 июня на карту получено 100 грв. Большое спасибо Татьяна Анатольевна !
На сегодня всего имеем: на карте: 656.80, наличными: 500 грв.

----------


## Маркович

Сегодня на карту зашло еще 98 грв от неизвестного дарителя (перевод с терминала). Всего на карте:754.80 грв, наличными имеем 500 грв.
Маловато, конечно....

----------


## Маркович

*Катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города.*

Общаясь с моряками-пограничниками, с удивлением для себя узнал, что наш миллионный город практически никакой помощи, типа шефской, не оказывает катеру морской охраны "Одесса". Возможно, на бумаге, или на уровне больших начальников, что-то и происходит, но пообщавшись с моряками, понял, что несмотря на то, что cнабжение кораблей береговой охраны понемногу налаживается, нужд у моряков все равно полным-полно... Что и послужило поводом для создания этой темы.

Из первоочередного:
Преобразователь напряжения для катера морской охраны "Одесса".

quote
Для моряков-пограничников с катера морской охраны "Одесса" по-прежнему ищем:
преобразователь напряжения с 24в на 220 в, 50 Гц, 2 кВт (синусоидный). Нужен именно на 2 кВт ! Пока самый мощный найден на 1,1 кВт. Кто что подскажет ? 
unquote.

Цитата Сообщение от Маркович Посмотреть сообщение
Необходимый агрегат найден. Спасибо всем, кто помогал
Цена в долл: 517. Актуальную цену в грв поставщик назовет завтра.
СРОЧНО нужна финпомощь ! Карта привата:* 5168 7423 2649 9385*. Болотов Сергей.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

ЗЫ: С завтрашнего обеда я в отъезде до вторника, постараюсь поглядывать форум, но быстрых ответов не могу обещать.

Хочу поблагодарить Юрия и Наталью (gayrapon) за 4.000 грв пожертвованных на покупку преобразователя для наших моряков-пограничников. Большое Вам спасибо !
Всего на карте: 4190 грв.
Поставщик назвал актуальную на сегодня цену в грв: 13700. Цена может поменяться в зависимости от курса доллара.
Продолжаем сбор средств.

Наши моряки, служащие на катере с таким красивым названием будут благодарны нашей помощи и заботе о них.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Доброго всем дня !

За прошедшие дни новых поступлений ни в деньгах, ни материалами (из списка выше), к сожалению не было...
Понятно, что богаче все мы не стали, и помощь в первую очередь идет на передовую или в госпитали. Но все-же: *катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города !* И  в любой момент может стать "передовой".

Шефская помощь катеру морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса": карта приватбанка 5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.

Слава Украине !
Вместе - победим !

----------


## Маркович

Доброго всем дня !

Продолжаем сбор помощи нашим "подшефным". Напомню: катер морской охраны BG-111 "Одесса" - единственный на нашем флоте корабль, который носит имя нашего города. Катер НЕ на базе, на дежурстве.

20 июня получено на карту 100 грв. Поступлений наличніми не біло...
Всего на карте: 854 грв,80 коп, наличными 500 грв. Маловато...

1. Бронежилет (4 класс - 4 шт.; 2 класс - 9 шт.);
2. Кивларовые шлемы (9 шт.);
3. Кран кухонный хол. вода 1 шт.;
4. Ковролин (тёмно-зелёный длина - 15 метров, ширина - 3 метра);
5. Линолеум (5 м. погон);
6. Шланг бензо-маслостойкий внут. диам. 25 мм. длина 10 м;
7. Фреон (марка 12В) 7 кг.;
8. Матрацы 13 шт.;
9. Пледы 13 шт;
10. Набор кухонных ножей;
11. Термостойкая краска для покраски двигателей (20 кг);
12. ПРИБОР НОЧНОГО ВИДЕНИЯ;
13. Переносные рации 4 шт. - Найдены и уже переданы на катер б/у, но в хорошем рабочем состоянии (см отчеты выше). Поставщик снизил цену ,отдал из расчета 2850 грв за штуку с оплатой в рассрочку. Общая стоимость 11400 грв. Оплачено пока только 6000 грв. Нужно собрать еще 5400 грв.
14. Фонарики типа LED-4 штуки.

Кто чем может помочь ?

Номер карты Приват для шефской помощи катеру:
5168 7423 2649 9385. Болотов Сергей.

----------


## Маркович

Доброго дня !

За истекшее время новых поступлений не было. Дело понятное, богаче жить мы не стали, да и устали люди от войны. Впрочем в Одессе война сейчас и не ощущается совсем... Солнце, море, пляжники... 

Тем не менее буду потихоньку продолжать пытаться хоть как-то собирать понемногу и материалами и деньгами на шефскую помощь нашим морякам-пограничникам на катере морской охраны BG-111 Одесса. Кому не безразлична "Одесса", - присоединяйтесь !

С карты снял сегодня 800 грв (остаток после снятия 46.80), было еще 500 грв наличными, добавил еще 500 своих денежек, отдал очередной "транш" долга. Остаток долга 3600 грв.

Список выше по-прежнему актуален. Кто чем может помочь ?

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Всем доброго дня !

После почти двухмесячного перерыва возвращаюсь к теме. За прошедшее время, с помощью друзей, "закрыл" остававшийся долг по радиостанциям. На связи с нашими подопечными, только вернулись с дежурства, все живы-здоровы.
Жду от командира уточненный список нужд, наверняка короче он не станет... Поэтому все, кому небезразличен наш BG-111 "Одесса" могут оказывать посильную помощь переводом на карту Приватбанка* 5168 7423 2649 9385*. Болотов Сергей. 
Возможно кто-то сможет помочь непосредственно материалами/вещами которые необходимы ребятам.
По получении уточненного списка от наших моряков - незамедлительно выложу.

Вместе победим !
Слава Украине !

----------


## Маркович

Добрый день !

Моряки наши, после долгого молчания, вышли, наконец-то на связь и озвучили следующий, очень скромный список:
1. Бронежилет (4 класс - 4 шт.; 2 класс - 9 шт.);
2. Кивларовые шлемы (9 шт.)
3. Матрацы 13 шт.;
4. Фонарики типа LED-2 штуки.

Говорят - это самое необходимое. Будут признательны за любую помощь !

----------


## Маркович

Добрый день !

Сегодня, один замечательный неравнодушный человек, перевел на карту 300 грв. Всего на карте 346,80, наличными - ноль. Надеюсь на дальнейшую помощь одесситов !

----------


## Маркович

Всем доброго дня !

Моряки наши были на связи - все живы-здоровы, все хорошо. Особых нужд пока нет, поэтому и тишина в темке. Это хорошо !

----------


## n-ghost

Есть какие-нибудь нужды сейчас? Карточка (5168 7423 2649 9385, Болотов Сергей) еще актуальна?

----------


## Маркович

> Есть какие-нибудь нужды сейчас? Карточка (5168 7423 2649 9385, Болотов Сергей) еще актуальна?


 Добрый день !
Сорри, только сегодня уведел Ваше сообщение...
Нужд пока нет, на карте пока есть немного денег, пока не нужно... У моряков порядок, все нормально. Спасибо !

----------


## Маркович

По непонятной мне самому причине, почему-то, в этой темке не сообщил, что, поскольку нужд у моряков пока нет, карточка 5168 7423 2649 9385 используется для помощи бойцам в госпитале пограничников.

----------

